# my daily brat



## 7point62fmj (Aug 5, 2010)

85 year brat 
ea81 boxer motor 
weber 32/36 carb 
100amp gm alt
dual battery isolator with dual batts
LSD rear dif
4 wheel drive dual range tranny
Lift kit with peugeot rims
Straight pipe exhaust
Rancho rear shocks

Things left to do. Install MSD, swap 4 speed tranny for ea82 5 speed tranny, put in exhaust stack and swap in ea82 intake.

Weighs slightly more then 2000lbs. Motor weighs around 85ish super light super fun in the snow!

I also have a lifted wagon and a wrx but this is what I drive most of the time.


----------

